
OpenRISC port accepted into GCC - edelsohn
https://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2018-08/msg00216.html
======
monocasa
For those curious why RISC-V was a new project as opposed to building off of
OpenRISC:

[https://riscv.org/2014/10/why-not-build-on-
openrisc/](https://riscv.org/2014/10/why-not-build-on-openrisc/)

------
megous
Super cool. OpenRISC CPU is part of many Allwinner SoCs.

It's nice to have toolchain support in the upcoming GCC.

------
josemanuel
Really glad to see openrisc getting some well deserved traction.

~~~
rurban
Well deserved? I thought it's dead with its clear deficiencies vs risc-v esp
for 64bit. But maybe those small boards are happier with openrisc and the
LGPL.

